# Maven rs2 2-10 rifle scope, like new



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

Hi all, 

I am selling my maven rs2 scope. It's a 2-10 and has absolutely awesome glass. Great lightweight scope. It's very well built and is in like new shape. It comes with the original box and neoprene cover. I've got 2 other lightweight scopes and am looking to sell this to fun a higher power scope. 

It's $550 new and from anyone on this forum, I'll take $400 for it. 

I have a set of 1" Talley Tikka low rings that I'll throw in for an additional $25.


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

Still have it. Get it for muzzy season!


----------



## Richierich716 (11 mo ago)

Hey, is this still available?


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Is that a Boyd's on your tikka? Do you like it?


----------

